# Wart on paw pad?



## Toe-fu's Mom (Sep 18, 2009)

So I got this new kitten for my birthday (it was a surprise, much like an unplanned pregnancy weee), hes a cute little white mitten toed cat. Very affectionate and playful and demanding. 

But anyway, I'm trimming his claws for the first time, and I see this thing in his paw pad (the "palm" part, not the toe part) and it looked like he had gotten something stuck in it but it wouldn't come out and after I washed it it looked like a wart! I'm concerned because it gets very dirty and I'm not sure if it makes him feel uncomfortable (I had a wart on my foot once and it bothered the crap out of me) 

The other thing I found while I was trimming his nails was on one of his extra toes there was an extra clas growing right out of the pad, at first I thought it was another wart but now Im pretty sure its a half formed claw. And the toe its on he cant seem to retract the normal claw and it grows at a weird angle. I'm mostly just concerned about his comfort and want to know if I should bug a vet about these things. What do you guys think?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes, I think a vet visit is needed...because of the issues you note, particularly that extra claw...it may need to be removed. It sounds like there were some developmental issues with his paw and as he grows and gains weight it may become more difficult for him to walk.

In addition, anytime you get a new kitten it should always go to the vet to get dewormed, have a stool sample checked for other parasites, vaccinations and have a general wellness check up. 

Welcome to Cat Forum.....and where the heck are the pictures?????


----------



## Toe-fu's Mom (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry!!! OK I just took this one, he was feeling photogenic for some reason. You can't see the three grey spots on his head in this one I don't think, kinda looks liek permanent bird poop...











He did have his vet check up but hes gotta go back for some kinda booster shot soon and I didn't notice to wart or the weird claw til after the vet checkup, but Ill get the vet to look a it when we got get the other shot. Thank you


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Sounds like perhaps your little guy has a "horned paw". You can check out horned paws here:

http://www.messybeast.com/horned-paws.htm

I love the white boys. Be forewarned, however, that white cats can develop skin cancer, esp. on their ears, if they spend a lot of time in the sun. One of my white boys had to have one of his ear flaps removed due to skin cancer.

Laurie


----------



## Toe-fu's Mom (Sep 18, 2009)

That's EXACTLY what the weird claw looks like! maybe if I trim it he'll beable to retract the normal claw better. I'll still have the vet take a look though. Thanks!


----------

